# James Levine/Wiener Philharmonic: Mozart Complete Symphonies



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm about to be picking this one up, I'm very excited!

I have a disc of them doing no. 33 and 28 and love it.

:tiphat:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I could have posted this in one of the other threads, but felt compelled to make a new thread about it. Now I will have my first two complete cycles, Beethoven Symphonies by Cohen and Mozart by Levine.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I could have posted this in one of the other threads, but felt compelled to make a new thread about it. Now I will have my first two complete cycles, Beethoven Symphonies by Cohen and Mozart by Levine.


Just be aware that most of the set will consist of Mozart juvenilia. You can tell by the Kochel (K.) numbers. Most of the symphonies were written before he was 20. And although he was a prodigy, these early works do not display his full talent.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

jegreenwood said:


> Just be aware that most of the set will consist of Mozart juvenilia. You can tell by the Kochel (K.) numbers. Most of the symphonies were written before he was 20. And although he was a prodigy, these early works do not display his full talent.


I enjoy the early symphonies! They are charming.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I enjoy the early symphonies! They are charming.


Cool. Enjoy then!


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

Beethoven cycle by Cohen is a new one on me.


Captainnumber36 said:


> I could have posted this in one of the other threads, but felt compelled to make a new thread about it. Now I will have my first two complete cycles, Beethoven Symphonies by Cohen and Mozart by Levine.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I heard the Levine set is not really up there. One of My favourite Mozart cycles overall is Tate's, and have a set with all the symphonies starting with no. 13, and a complete set with Pinnock on period instruments, also rated very well. Also the last 6 by Berstein, Walter, and Colin Davis, with 7 other individual performances of the last 2 symphonies.

I bought the Walter set including Requiem for only $10 CAD last year, and is the best version overall of the last 6. His attention to detail is either the top (in 39 especially) or one of the top few.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

For a whole set complete: Mozart, Prague Chamber Orchestra, Charles Mackerras on the Telarc label.


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> I heard the Levine set is not really up there. One of My favourite Mozart cycles overall is Tate's, and have a set with all the symphonies starting with no. 13, and a complete set with Pinnock on period instruments, also rated very well. Also the last 6 by Berstein, Walter, and Colin Davis, with 7 other individual performances of the last 2 symphonies.
> 
> I bought the Walter set including Requiem for only $10 CAD last year, and is the best version overall of the last 6. His attention to detail is either the top (in 39 especially) or one of the top few.


Tate's pretty good overall.

Contrary to HIP's bs, the fullest realization of Mozart's Sym 39 is Bernstein/VPO. Purest genius - revealing the depths of the composer's vision. Genius played by genius.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> Beethoven cycle by Cohen is a new one on me.


Leonard Cohen? .


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

MarkW said:


> Leonard Cohen? .


Could be : Daniel Cohen
Although at 33 having a whole Beethoven cycle?????


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

MarkW said:


> Leonard Cohen? .


Yes, it's Lenoard Cohen.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm enjoying the Levine set so far...


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ha, I also have the complete cycle of Beethoven's string quartets by The Tokyo String Quartet.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ha, I also have the complete cycle of Beethoven's string quartets by The Tokyo String Quartet.


That will be a Happy Easter listening.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Ha, I also have the complete cycle of Beethoven's string quartets by The Tokyo String Quartet.


Mozart's symphonies, Beethoven's symphonies, his string quartets - you're starting a nice collection. What's next?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Manxfeeder said:


> Mozart's symphonies, Beethoven's symphonies, his string quartets - you're starting a nice collection. What's next?


I have Chopin's Waltzes and Nocturnes as well. Ravel's Complete Piano works too. Lots of other stuff that aren't complete cycles. I'm thinking some piano sonatas though, not sure who though. Maybe Haydn.

I've been eyeing Lilly Krauss' Mozart Sonatas though...


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have Chopin's Waltzes and Nocturnes as well. Ravel's Complete Piano works too. Lots of other stuff that aren't complete cycles. I'm thinking some piano sonatas though, not sure who though. Maybe Haydn.
> 
> I've been eyeing Lilly Krauss' Mozart Sonatas though...


Add Schubert to the list ( fantastic piano pieces )


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Add Schubert to the list ( fantastic piano pieces )


I have a double disc of piano trios by Schubert and Mendelssohn.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I have a double disc of piano trios by Schubert and Mendelssohn.


Do try the piano sonatas, as pianist you will love them


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Do try the piano sonatas, as pianist you will love them


Will do.  Not a problem!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

This is quite nice!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

The beginning and end sound like "Oh come oh are ye faithful" to me.


----------

